# PS# or PS3 slimq



## browndk26 (Jan 3, 2011)

Our son wants to buy a refurbished PS3 from Gamestop. He is looking at the old style PS3 with a 20gb hard drive for $199. Would he be better off to spend more money and get a refurbished slim with a bigger hard drive? 

No PS2 games, he will be playing the game "The Last of us" on it and we may use it as blu ray player and watch Netflix movies on it. It will be connected to my Onkyo TX-NR709.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

I've never checked my hard drive space but I don't think much of it is used. :dontknow:


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

I really doubt you'll ever use all of the memory. The only benefit the older PS3 has is it's ability to play SACD audio though in my opinion that's a very nice feature. I own the slim and wish mine could do that. Also the PS4 is releasing soon and they might lower the price on the PS3's.


----------



## JQueen (Jan 11, 2012)

Playstation still doing the nfl season ticket? If so I wonder if they new one will


----------



## jstanley214 (May 22, 2013)

You'd be surprised how quickly that 20 gigs will go. If all he is playing is that one game pulse maybe 2 or 3 others, 20 gigs would be fine. But what no one is considering here is that it's your kid. Once your kid gets tired of the couple of games he has, he can download games. Sony offers premium free games monthly. That's easily a couple of gigs used for each game. I've always lived by the rule if thumb that unless I'm on a very strict budget, you can never have enough memory IMHO. Just something to think about. Also, if you've already got that much money now, you aren't far off from having enough for a PS4. Have y'all considered preordering a PS4 and just pay off the rest when it's released?


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

Agreed, I'd be hard pressed to pay 2 bills for old technology. Downloading games is real. I just downloaded 2 games that totaled 9 GB's. Upgrade now & never look back.


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

The 1st gen 20Gb, 60Gb, and 80Gb are notorious for heat issues and require more care than the Slim or SSlim, so my recommendation would be a Slim for several reasons 

1) Less power consumption
2) Produces less heat 
3) Larger HDD out of the box

If you need to connect to the net via Wifi the 20Gb doesn't have that capability it can only be hardlined.


----------



## 8086 (Aug 4, 2009)

browndk26 said:


> Our son wants to buy a refurbished PS3 from Gamestop. He is looking at the old style PS3 with a 20gb hard drive for $199. Would he be better off to spend more money and get a refurbished slim with a bigger hard drive?
> 
> No PS2 games, he will be playing the game "The Last of us" on it and we may use it as blu ray player and watch Netflix movies on it. It will be connected to my Onkyo TX-NR709.


Don't get the 20gb model. Instead look for the 60GB or 80GB model which features HDMI. Also, the 20GB lacks WiFi, a Memory Card Reader (very useful), and a slew of other features found on other PS3 Models. As for hard drive space, it can fill up rather quickly. I found my self having to replace the original drive with a 500GB unit. 

Due to their support for HD audio codecs, newer Slim PS3 models are better suited for movies and theater use where as some older units with their backwards compatibility for PS1 and PS2 were better suited for gaming as the primary role. Newer slim models use less electricity and emit less heat than the 1st generation units. Newer Units also feature the newer HDMI specs which have CEC controls for simple remote operation.



He's not going to do any retro gaming and movies are the main objective; then I'd get a new Slim. 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/PlayStation_3#Model_comparison


----------



## PoTee (Oct 8, 2010)

I would save a little longer and get the PS4 it won't be a long wait and it should be good for years.


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

I agree, the PS4 will likely be out in time for Christmas. At $399 I think it is a much better deal than any PS3 at $199. I would guess it will be a greater value in the long run as well.
The PS4 will give you:
An eight-core X86 AMD Jaguar CPU
1.84-teraflop AMD Radeon graphics engine
8GB of GDDR5 memory
500GB hard drive
Blu-ray drive
Three USB 3.0 ports
802.11 b/g/n Wi-Fi
Ethernet, HDMI, Bluetooth 2.1, optical audio and analog AV out


----------



## browndk26 (Jan 3, 2011)

Thanks for all the input. It will be my son's decision to go with a used slim or hold out and save money for a PS4. Selling all his Xbox games and xbox360 to help get the money. Now if I could just get him working.


----------



## jstanley214 (May 22, 2013)

I traded in my Xbox 360 and everything I owned for it to preorder the Xbox One. I think if you trade in towards a new system, you get 30% more credit. I bet if he traded his stuff plus with his cash, the new playstation would probably be paid for. It's definitely something I would look into. He would be a whole lot happier if he did that cause I'm sure most of his friends will end up with one for Christmas or sooner.


----------



## browndk26 (Jan 3, 2011)

*Re: PS3 or PS3 slim*

My son ended up getting a new PS3 slim. When he plays a game (The Last of Us), the AVR displays "direct". When I press the display button on the AVR remote it says Multichannel PCM. Is this correct to show Multichannel PCM instead of DD or DTS?

PS3, Onkyo NR709 and TV are all connected with HDMI cables. Under the PS3 audio settings it doesn't look like I can change the audio settings. It just displays all the formats it will accept? Maybe an AVR setting?


----------



## 8086 (Aug 4, 2009)

*Re: PS3 or PS3 slim*



browndk26 said:


> My son ended up getting a new PS3 slim. When he plays a game (The Last of Us), the AVR displays "direct". When I press the display button on the AVR remote it says Multichannel PCM. Is this correct to show Multichannel PCM instead of DD or DTS?
> 
> PS3, Onkyo NR709 and TV are all connected with HDMI cables. Under the PS3 audio settings it doesn't look like I can change the audio settings. It just displays all the formats it will accept? Maybe an AVR setting?


Sounds to me like your PS3 set to decode the DTS codec and then the PS3 sending the signal over your cable to your AVR in a PCM format.


----------



## PoTee (Oct 8, 2010)

There is a thread on here about how to set up and use your PS3 It was a great help to me. I suggest you do a search and give the settings a try.

Cheers lddude:


----------



## browndk26 (Jan 3, 2011)

I think I have it figured out. I set the AVR to straight decode and now it says multichannel. It appears like bitstream only works for movies. I did read the sticky but that applies to bd movies. You cannot specify bitstream in the audio settings. It just displays all the formats it will output.


----------



## browndk26 (Jan 3, 2011)

*Re: PS3 or PS3 slim*

I have tried my son's PS3 a few times and have a question about the menu screens. Can you set the player to always start on a certain screen? Such as the blu ray player screen as opposed to the playstation store, settings, etc. He may be joining the Air Force and I would like to use the PS3 if he goes to basic training.


----------



## phillihp23 (Mar 14, 2012)

*Re: PS3 or PS3 slim*



browndk26 said:


> I have tried my son's PS3 a few times and have a question about the menu screens. Can you set the player to always start on a certain screen? Such as the blu ray player screen as opposed to the playstation store, settings, etc. He may be joining the Air Force and I would like to use the PS3 if he goes to basic training.


I am not aware of this being possible.


----------

